# Analysis of a Turbocharged Diesel Engine



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2012)

*Analysis of a Turbocharged Diesel Engine *


*http://www.ewp.rpi.edu/hartford/~po...tion/Progress Report 2/progress report 2a.pdf*​*
*


----------



## hassan Attar (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخى حسن


----------



## مدحت صبرى (8 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

